# Woo Hoo, Panasonic AE4000 in my hands :)



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well after many reviews and reading all sorts of info on many different projectors I did some phoneing around and found a demo Panasonic AE4000 here in my city that they were willing to sell for well under $2000CAD localy  I could not refuse the deal given the quality of this projector. It has only 30hrs on the bulb and comes with all the original packaging.
I am so excited to try it out and see the difference. But it will have to wait till tomorow evening as I need to modify the mount I made for my old Sanyo Z4. Its killing me.
Anybody have any tips to make this projector really shine?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats Tony!!!! So I guess you'll be MIA for a few days!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, probably  I will have to rewatch some of my favorit movies as Im sure they will be much better.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Jealous.

As a Z4 owner and installer of the AE4000, I know both pretty well and the 4000 is an incredible upgrade.

The last one I did was almost perfect out of the box color wise. I only dialed in the focus and brightness. 

Enjoy!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I originally had bugeted around $1000 and was seriously looking at the Sanyo Z700 but after digging some more I could not refuse this deal.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats Tony, let's see some pics =)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Pics coming soon, I also did some work on my theater room so I will upload them also


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I installed the projector tonight and did some quick testing, All I can say is WOW what a great image!
Right out of the box without much adjusting this projector shines. 
The Panasonic AE4000 comes dubble boxed and really well protected. 









Its not much larger than my previous Sanyo Z4 but runs much quieter than it did. The lenz on the AE4000 is much larger and coes with a lenz cap that is atached to the projector by a small cable. I doo miss the auto sliding dorr of the Sanyo but that is the only thing I miss its just a simple removal of the cap and we are ready to go.

The image quality of the projector is si smooth and sharp that even standing right up next to the screen i could not see any "screen door" effect normally asociated with LCD progectors.

 

The color rendering is just perfect right out of the box as seen in the image above and I cant wait till I have some time over the next few days to dile in all of the adjustments.

More to come but first impressions are that this is a huge step up from any 720p projector and i am sure beats out most full HD projectors on the market below $3000


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, Ive watched three movies on the AE4000 and I think im going to have to rewatch all my movies again!
I watched Toy Story3, War of The Worlds and the new Disney movie Secretariat. I have been convinced that this upgrade may very well be the best investment I have made to my system since the Onkyo 805 I got 3 years ago.
The AE4000 has stunning clarity and shadow detail, I actually have to get used to watching movies with dark scenes that the blacks look so rich and there is still contrast and detail with shadows. I even put the projector in "eco mode" reducing the bulbs output and it still blows my Z4 image quality and brightness away and may just leave it in that mode as its plenty bright for me.
The "frame creation" feature is amazing and works very well reducing the frame jitter you see with most fast pans and action. I selected mode 2 and like the smooth feel it gives film it does add a delay to the video of about 15ms but it was easy to compensate using the Onkyo's audio sync feature.
I am thrilled with this projector and it ability to recreate what I am sure the producers of the movies intended.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's awesome Tony! I got my first projector this past December and had a huge change from a plasma to projector. Glad to know that feeling can continue when I upgrade it in a few years!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations Tony, I have only just seen this thread and what a lovely PJ you have there, I have the 3000 and it gives a truely wonderful PQ so the 4000 must be stunning :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, The picture right out of the box is just awesome and there are so many adjustments in the menu its gonna take months of playing to get them the way I want although I dont really think that it needs any adjustment but I am curious what they all do  .


----------

